# 1st trip in MH to France



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Taking early retirement on 26 April and have booked a Ferry across the Channel the following day for 3 weeks.

We have been caravaners for over 20 years and need to get into the MH way of life without a car, so could do with some good scenic type Aires with easy access to towns or villages to impress the wife on her first trip.

Not looking to go too far from Northern France for the first trip as we plan to take at least 3 further trips this year.

Have just bought the Aires book so your suggestions would be appreciated.

Richard


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I bet your really looking forward to it. You will probably wonder why you didnt do 3 months never mind 3 weeks.

Northern France is a bit vague though. Any idea where in Northern France?

We do tend to head south really for the weather but I have done Brittany 3 times and Normandy quite a bit. Our first trip took us to Normandy and the landing beaches, Mont St Michel then right round the coast of Brittany. We tend to do a fair bit of wild camping and there are some good spots. especially around the Normandy Cherbourg Peninsula and the northern coast of Brittany.

Zillions of Aires in Brittany. Some good some not so good. I cant think of one in particular that stands right out but if your going that way I would just follow the coast and pick a few to try each day. Always have a plan B and C if the first Aire turns out to be a bit naff or full. (should be quiet in April though).

This site www.campingcar-infos.com is a good one to get to grips with. Lots of photos and comments. (you may need to use google translate unless you speak French)


----------



## vonny (Jul 19, 2009)

*just enjoy france*

hi richard,
would just say its all a learning curve we've only been motorhoming for 3yrs we love france we usual go for 4wks a year, but what you find we are all diffrent what we like or dislike your veiw may differ so take what we all say in BUT there's nothing better than experiance thats the fun if you arrive at a destination and its not what u thought move on and with france you can more or less stop anywhere in a village car park and no one bothers you well thats what we have found anyway so would just say dip your toe and test the water must admit would be going for longer if i was retired but have a great time.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

When browsing aire details and trying to sort out some likely stopping places, I like to pinpoint them on Google Earth/Street and see what they look like and what the surrounding countryside is like.

I have found many aires that have very good write ups in various guides but are not at all to my liking.

So, when you decide where you're going, do a little Earthing first.

It's also a great way to while away those winter evenings.


----------



## WiltonShagpile (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi,

We have found over the last 4 years in France that the aires I resurched the most "googled, looked for reviews etc" we're the worst. The ones we found by accident were the best. Don't plan ahead to much, play it by ear. Weathers nice you stay a few days, wake up and it's raining then move on.

Book the ferry then just head for the sun, once you see red pantiles on the roofs then your far enough south for good weather.

All the best Wilt


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Richard,

Wild camp in the sand dunes just as you leave Sangatte, just look for other vans.
Honfleur, brilliant Aire within easy walking distance of town.
Arromanche next to the 360 degree cinema, overlooks Gold landing beach of the Normandy Landings, brilliant also but you MUST move on at 9am the following morning.
St Valery sur Somme, half mile from town but well worth the walk.

And you have hardly started, have a great time.
Norman.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Some aires in my signature, just click it


----------



## G4EKF (Nov 28, 2010)

I agree with Richard and have visited all the places he has been to.

Bayeux is worth a visit the Aire is in the middle of the town and is free. The Tepestry is well worth a visit.

Don't make a plan just drive and if you see a nice place there will be an aire close to the shops etc.

I wild camp most of the time in France, but found it busy during August.

If the weather is bad in the North just point the MH south and keep off the Toll roads you will find some beautiful places and wild camp if you can't find the Aire.

I take the Ferry Dover To Dunkirk and then spend the night in the Aire at Gravelines which is 20 minute drive from the port. The air is next to a Marina and you will find at least a dozen Motorhomes will be there. I drive from Newcastle and find after the crossing to take a break before setting off on my French trip

Enjoy your trip

Stephen


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Aire*

Le Touquet.

When you drive through it is like something from hans christian andersen.

A walk from the aire to the beach combined with a meal, couple of beers or just a coffee is a good day.

TM


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

We have been travelling to France for over 25 years and just to get off the boat the otherside we still find terrific. April may still be a bit chilly for Normandy and Brittany but lets hope you are lucky. They will not really be geared up for tourists yet but there are plenty of places of Historical interest to keep you busy for three weeks.
Both World War sites of Interst in abundance and don't forget Azincourt an excellent museum near St Omer.
Can't help with the Aires as we don't like em and only use in an emergency.

Steve


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks all,

Some good suggestions from Norman and Techo (your gallery is an excellent resource)

Norman, is the wild camping on the road to Calais from Sangette? We've use the Municipal in Sangette for years but can't remember seeing a wild camping area with MHs.

As it's our first trip we don't want to go too far for our first 'shakedown' trip, so the areas you suggested are ideal.

Our van is above average size at 8 metres. Any problems with the Aires that you've all suggested? Won't have any method of transport other than feet and public service.

Richard


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Richard,
Yes the wild camping we did outside of Sangatte was on the D940 West of Sangatte as we were heading away from Calais, two weeks later we stopped off again as we were returning. We had absolutely no trouble at all although many people will not wild camp for safety reasons, the rule applies if you don't feel safe don't stay.
I would not have thought your 8 meters would be a problem, Berck sur Mer is a large Aire also and virtually on the beach, very popular with the French in season.
Have fun.
Norman.


----------



## SNandJA (Aug 22, 2008)

RichardD said:


> Thanks all,
> 
> Some good suggestions from Norman and Techo (your gallery is an excellent resource)
> 
> ...


They say aires are mostly set out for 6 metre vans! Although some we have used have been tight for our 6.68m van, most have had space to spare. If you are going in April take an amount of water on board especially if you are staying in northern France as the water isn't always available, especially if it is cold. Consider a subscription to Camping Cheque or ACSI for off peak "proper campsites" at reduced rates.

St Valery sur Somme is a good spot as indicated'
If you decide to go East there are a couple of aires in the Champagne region. Several around this large inland lake this one having most things to do.
Aire: GIFFAUMONT CHAMPAUBERT
ADDRESSORT NAUTIQUE CHANTECOQ, LAC DU DOR
If you work down the northern France border towards Strasbourg there is a pleasant stay to be had from CHARLEVILLE MEZIERES.

Steve


----------

